# So, how do you menstruate when pregnant??



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I"ve been thinking lately of the random stories I've heard where women get their periods throughout their pregnancy. How does this happen? and why?

What other pregnancy signs does your body give?

....this situation doesn't apply to me, but I've just been curious about it.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I had a normal period last time I was pregnant but it was an ectopic so no baby in my uterus, it was in my tube. I also no obvious symptoms and didn't actually know I was pregnant until about 6 weeks when I had ectopic symptoms.

I had a light flow when pregnant with ds and also didn't think I was pregnant but when I didn't get the heavy flow I usually get I tested and it was positive. I also had some spotting, clotting, cramping throughout the first few weeks and I really don't know how he stuck in there but my little miracle boy is now 3 and I am ttc again. I was on progesterone with him and had nasty morning sickness from 6-14 weeks. I think that it was worse because of the stress and the progesterone than would have been normally though. I also had the big boobs (my dh noticed that first







), tweeny weeny bladder, fatigue, most other normal pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't know how it works, but I actually know someone who had their period the whole time, very regularly, and didn't know she was pregnant for quite a while. It's hard to believe that could happen, but it does.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

My mom didn't know when she was pregnant with my little brother (her 4th child, 5th or 6 th pregnancy) at first. She continued to have her period for 3 months and only figured it out after taking a yoga class and being really uncomfortable in many of the poses.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Had it happen not once but twice!!!

4th and 5th child. Have no idea why it happened but it did and not preggo symptoms with 4th didn't find out about her until 26 weeks.

Sheal


----------



## Sigrid (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robinlaroy* 
I don't know how it works, but I actually know someone who had their period the whole time, very regularly, and didn't know she was pregnant for quite a while. It's hard to believe that could happen, but it does.

This happened with my (teenage) neice. She found out she was pregnant less than 2 days before she had her baby. Her weight fluctuates, and I saw her 2 weeks before she had the baby and would have never guessed that she was pregnant. She must've carried her baby deep inside her body because she didn't look pregnant at all. It was quite the shock.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

What I'd give to not know I was pregnant! (when I was pregnant with DS, it was far from a cup of tea!)

So, if you were a pregnant menstruater (BTDT or hypothetically speaking) who charted, what would your charts look like? Would your temps stay high through menstruation and you wouldn't ovulate? ...you wouldn't ovulate, right?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

No, you wouldn't ovulate. And technically speaking, you cannot "menstruate" while pregnant - picky, I know, but I think it does help to know this to understand the processes. You can certainly bleed, but menstruation as it is defined is specifically related to ovulation. Anovulatory bleeding is a different bodily process, even if it follows a similar time pattern. I wish I could tell you more, but I read the above and that's all I retained


----------

